# Canon EOS Error Codes and how to Solve the problems.



## surapon (Dec 19, 2014)

http://cpn.canon-europe.com/content/education/infobank/camera_settings/eos_error_codes_and_messages.do?utm_source=newsletter_december_3_14&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=Newsletter

Dear Friends.
Enjoy.
Surapon


----------



## Click (Dec 19, 2014)

Great information. Thank you for sharing Mr Surapon.

Have a great day Sir.


----------



## surapon (Dec 19, 2014)

Click said:


> Great information. Thank you for sharing Mr Surapon.
> 
> Have a great day Sir.



Dear Friend Mr. Click.
You are welcome, Sir. Yes, I am the member of CPN Canon-Europe, and they always send me a great infor.---But not CPS/ USA---They want only Money from Members/ Fee, and they stop sending the great Freebies to us---Ha, Ha, Ha.
Have a great weekend, and have a great hunting for great photos ( of the beautiful young ladies).
Surapon


----------



## Marsu42 (Dec 19, 2014)

surapon said:


> http://cpn.canon-europe.com/content/education/infobank/camera_settings/eos_error_codes_and_messages.do?utm_source=newsletter_december_3_14&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=Newsletter



Thanks, but I always found that the official err code descriptions don't reveal anything at all and you really have to admire their rigorous commitment to elaborate error resolution procedures :-> ...



> Err 05 Resolution: Turn the power switch off and then on again.
> Err 06 Resolution: Turn the power switch off and then on again.
> Err 10 Resolution: Turn the power off, then remove and re-install the battery. Then turn the power on again.
> Err 20 Resolution: Turn the power off, then remove and re-install the battery. Then turn the power on again.
> ...



In my book "Err70" is "Magic Lantern just crashed" and "Err80" is the catch-all "your camera shutter or lens aperture just died, go buy a new one". I never experienced anything else for myself.


----------



## sanj (Dec 20, 2014)

Thank you so much for this.


----------



## dgatwood (Dec 26, 2014)

Marsu42 said:


> In my book "Err70" is "Magic Lantern just crashed" and "Err80" is the catch-all "your camera shutter or lens aperture just died, go buy a new one". I never experienced anything else for myself.



I've never heard of Err80 being used for a lens aperture failure. IIRC, that usually manifests itself as either Err01 or Err99 (both of which can also be caused by misalignment of the lens contacts).


----------

